# All aboard the Pain Boat!



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Let's go ahead and get the list going. For those of you that rode the pain train, you know the score. For the rest of you, it is like this:

1. This is a mass bomb. You sign up as a willing participant to bomb the bejeezus out of someone. You get the target data and we all launch a coordinated assault. 
2. This is a special bomb as you can send anything you want (other than cigars). Think of it as Christmas in July. As some people do not want any part of it, and obviously we cannot ask, please NO BOOZE! Other than that, fair game. Take a look at the Secret Santa gift thread from last December to get ideas if you like.
3. Launch date is late June/early July.

The Pain Train had great participation and I know we can surpass that on the Boat.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Patrick, you know that you can count me in!!:nod:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Count me in !


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Ready to man the cannons, sir !


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

No clue what this is about... But I'm in.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im in, is this santa style or are we hiting one BOTL?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Im in........


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Reporting for duty captain!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Im in, is this santa style or are we hiting one BOTL?


Just one.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Of Course just say who and when and how hard.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I am in.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Just one.


 Ok I was confused thought maybe we were drawing names and each get a guy, either way Im down


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Ok I was confused thought maybe we were drawing names and each get a guy, either way Im down


I know that many of you did nor participate in the Secret Santa last year. Basically every one signed up and the name draw was performed by the man in red himself (handsome son of a gun as I recall). So, you got your target and you hit em up. Then there was the super awesome present arrival thread as we all watched the packages hit one by one. It was great fun and I...err...Santa looks forward to seeing you all there again this year when signups start in October. And that is how we are rolling/floating this time. Except that there is only one target. Wanna send em some smokes from your stash? Cool. Wanna send em cigar accessories? Do that. Wanna go off the board altogether and send em a box of steaks? Do it! Only rule is, NO BOOZE! Other than that, have at it.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Count me in on this!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

You know I'm in! Can't wait.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

BOOM 

I'm in


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll join in on the fun, count me in.:boom:


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm in. I was uber impressed with the destruction caused to Charlie.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

I want in on this again. Let's have fun.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

i am in for the count.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Oh, this one gonna be good!!
Count me in!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> 2. This is a special bomb as you can send anything you want (other than cigars).


I'm confused. So people can send anything they want BUT cigars? Or people can send whatever they want INCLUDING cigars?


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

In like the clap at a rub and tug.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

When does voting start for this awful thing.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

kenelbow said:


> I'm confused. So people can send anything they want BUT cigars? Or people can send whatever they want INCLUDING cigars?


You can send whatever the hell you want. I'd include at least a few cigars no matter what, but whatever. For those of you new kids that were not around for the Secret Santa Pass last year...
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/260769-official-secret-santa-2009-gift-receipt-aftermath-thread.html


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> When does voting start for this awful thing.


It doesn't. Target is already selected. It is a very generous brother who has made numerous contributions to the board.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> It doesn't. Target is already selected. It is a very generous brother who has made numerous contributions to the board.


Looking forward to see who it is!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> You can send whatever the hell you want. I'd include at least a few cigars no matter what, but whatever. For those of you new kids that were not around for the Secret Santa Pass last year...
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...santa-2009-gift-receipt-aftermath-thread.html


Sounds fun. Count me in!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Gonna make Charlie's look like kids play. :whoo:


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Does a Launch Date of June 30th work for everyone?


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Does a Launch Date of June 30th work for everyone?


 Yeah sounds good


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

No problemo !


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Works for me!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Yepp.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

let's raise hell once again.... sorry in advance to the victim cause it's gonna be an onslaught . the date is fine with me......


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

30th is good with me.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

30th is good for me too


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Fine for me... as soon as I find out who I need to smite.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

works for me too...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> works for me too...


Ditto!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

............... i suppose~


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Of course. Can't wait!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

wish i could be in on this one too.... looks like its gonna be fun

make em hurt!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> You can send whatever the hell you want. I'd include at least a few cigars no matter what, but whatever.


how many boveda humidifer packs per pack of bacon?


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Target info goes out tonight.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Any chance of still jumping onboard the boat or has it sailed?


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> Target info goes out tonight.


did it go out yet?


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

By "goes out tonight" I meant "will drink too much and play Red Dead Redemption before passing out on sofa." Tonight or tomorrow night. And you can join in up to the launch date.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> By "goes out tonight" I meant "will drink too much and play Red Dead Redemption before passing out on sofa." Tonight or tomorrow night. And you can join in up to the launch date.


 That Red dead is a time suck for sure, i was hooked the frist week or so bad


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I actually put Red Dead down for a week or two. I'm a little scared to start it back up.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Count me in then!


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

I want to join in on this if still possible.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Red dead is a bad game! LOL~

Lets do this.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Torpedo coordinates delivered. Up to you guys where you want to take this now. Launch is NEXT Wednesday and you are on your own. Remember, nothing from the PM is to be discussed in thread. I took the liberty of including profile info so you do not all rush to check that out. Have fun!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Very quiet.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

The silence before the storm maybe .


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Is everyone ready to throw down?


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Gear will be stowed and ready to sail on time El Capitan !


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Purt near, will be on time :whoo:


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hatches have been battened, Cap'n!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

absotively posilutely


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

We send this out on Wednesday, correct?


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Late to the game.... Aye Aye Cap'n 30th is good


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

YARGGG!!! THE STOGIE ROGER FLIES AGAIN!!!!​


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Poor Bastid---Won't know what hit him!*

From the looks of the Pirate flag above the name of your squadron might be called "The Flying Pigs!"


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Locked and loaded, cap'n....


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Sir, I've added a rail gun to the ship.

Hope that's alright


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Too late to get in on this? Been outta town for a bit! Always down for bringing the pain!!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Stench said:


> Too late to get in on this? Been outta town for a bit! Always down for bringing the pain!!!


Everyone is welcome aboard until we ship off on Wednesday!

PM Bigtotoro for the target info.

How many are we up to now?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> Everyone is welcome aboard until we ship off on Wednesday!
> 
> PM - If he hasn't sent it to you yet, Bigtotoro for target info.
> 
> How many are we up to now?


LOL One of my favorite songs. I kinda want a boat just so I can play that while one it.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

YouTube - Step Brothers "Boats 'N Hoes" (HD)
[NSFW-Language]

Gotta love Step Brothers...


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> YouTube - Step Brothers "Boats 'N Hoes" (HD)
> [NSFW-Language]
> 
> Gotta love Step Brothers...


 Thats great, love that shit


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

All you fellow noob puffers, don't hesitate to join in on the madness. The pain train was my first bomb and man was it fun to join in.

Pain Train Aftermath Thread-http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/270398-charlie-gets-spanking-part-iii-xxiv.html


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Can't wait to see the carnage from this one.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

EricF said:


> Can't wait to see the carnage from this one.


My prediction:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

So close!!!!!!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

guitar7272 said:


> My prediction:


I don't think this is even close!!! I am gonna enjoy this one. Gonna get some popcorn and a beer and enjoy the show!!opcorn::beerchug:


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm down with joining in on this. I'm awful new here, but always willing to throw a bit in, these bombing runs sound pretty cool. Could someone PM me the info?


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

phager said:


> I'm down with joining in on this. I'm awful new here, but always willing to throw a bit in, these bombing runs sound pretty cool. Could someone PM me the info?


Damn iphone


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

phager said:


> I'm down with joining in on this. I'm awful new here, but always willing to throw a bit in, these bombing runs sound pretty cool. Could someone PM me the info?


PM sent.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I tried to this morning from the doctor's office on the iPhone but posted all the info in the thread. Luckily, no one in that area was awake as of yet.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Got the PM, From what I've read so far on this forum, looks like a very deserving target. I don't have any cigars to send, but I have some other goodies that I hope will be well received!

Oh, and grumpy, the kid is my daughter when she was 6 hours old:biggrin: She just turned 1 on the 8th.

Pat


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Last night for the pain boat signups......


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

phager said:


> Oh, and grumpy, the kid is my daughter when she was 6 hours old:biggrin: She just turned 1 on the 8th.
> 
> Pat


Aha! Like I said, great looking kid. Enjoy them while they're little. They grow up way too fast!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

It begins tomorrow. I'm excited already. Got my bomb boxed and the label printed. Will post DC tomorrow after it goes out.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Forgot about this, guess I'm just going to send Backwoods.

sigh


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Charlie, what flavor? I was sending the black n mild.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Well, that's no good. USPS.com isn't working. 

I might be coming in for the kill a day late.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

ahh ppal to the rescue.

I guess I have the honor of starting this madness????

9101150134711236593219


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Alrighty, mates. As we sit here on the eve of destruction, I'd like to thank ye all for participatin' in this, as well as the Pain Train. I know we have a lot of new folks and I hope these both demonstrate how we roll here. Now it is up to you to take the baton and run with it on your own. Wanna start a pass? Do it. Wanna bomb someone known or unknown? Do that. You don't have to wait to be a bomb recipient to send one of your own. It is kind of a little bit cooler when you don't, anyway. The point is, you see how we operate. When I started out, Madurolover, Cypress, Blaylock and quite a few others set the example for me to follow. It is up to you to pass on what you have seen here. 

We're expecting a new addition here in the house before too long (September) so my participation in stuff like this will be down for a spell. I'll still be around running my mouth (as per usual) from time to time, but will not be organizing any mass foolishness for a little while. I DO, have two things I want to do before the end of the year. One of them is a mass Halloween themed run that I thought up today. Signups for that will happen early October. And I would LOVE to put on the red Santa hat again if the mods will have me after last year. Even still, that is 2 events in 6 months. That leaves plenty of time for you new folks to step up with your own craziness. You know the rules. Now make this place your own.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Are we good for DCs?


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Are we good for DCs?


If you like. Or not. By the time it is trackable at the destination, the target's house, computer, desk, chair, keyboard, and mouse pad will be at the bottom of an 80 foot crater.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Alrighty, mates. As we sit here on the eve of destruction, I'd like to thank ye all for participatin' in this, as well as the Pain Train. I know we have a lot of new folks and I hope these both demonstrate how we roll here. Now it is up to you to take the baton and run with it on your own. Wanna start a pass? Do it. Wanna bomb someone known or unknown? Do that. You don't have to wait to be a bomb recipient to send one of your own. It is kind of a little bit cooler when you don't, anyway. The point is, you see how we operate. When I started out, Madurolover, Cypress, Blaylock and quite a few others set the example for me to follow. It is up to you to pass on what you have seen here.
> 
> We're expecting a new addition here in the house before too long (September) so my participation in stuff like this will be down for a spell. I'll still be around running my mouth (as per usual) from time to time, but will not be organizing any mass foolishness for a little while. I DO, have two things I want to do before the end of the year. One of them is a mass Halloween themed run that I thought up today. Signups for that will happen early October. And I would LOVE to put on the red Santa hat again if the mods will have me after last year. Even still, that is 2 events in 6 months. That leaves plenty of time for you new folks to step up with your own craziness. You know the rules. Now make this place your own.


 Amen Bro, Toro, myself, Dave, and others have only been here less then a year but we caught on from guys like donnie, and Blaylock, Congrats on the Baby, I dont care what anyone says You are santa and will be untill you let it go my friend.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I find this funny, for a lot of reasons. Here she goes...

4209 8028 9101 1288 8230 0212 5661 64

For the victim, wherever you are. The support group meets Monday nights at 10 PM.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

9405 5036 9930 0275 3568 01
...and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

9405 5036 9930 0275 4931 62
Now I am become Death, the destroyer of worlds...


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Keep your hands and feet inside the ride at all times it is going to be a little rough:yield:


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Bombs away!

DC 0309 2880 0001 3159 9411


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

This is gonna be so BBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT: I almost forgot to post this

0308 2690 00017166 5930


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Pssh, later dude. Missle away.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

J Daly said:


> Pssh, later dude. Missle away.


He was a good BOTL. Too bad it had to end this way....

:violin::violin::violin:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Mine was dropped by dawn's early light.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

03083390000204219666...........03083390000204219635........... time to wait...


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

You guys are nuts. I cannot bomb anyone at this time, but join in on my contest and you can win some free smokes.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Another one bites the dust 

0310 0480 0002 6612 7448

Will there be anything left of his house?


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

phager said:


> Another one bites the dust
> 
> 0310 0480 0002 6612 7448
> 
> Will there be anything left of his house?


Great avatar Pat.


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

And, albeit with some minor setbacks, my portion of the boat has been sent. Expected Delivery: Friday 07/02/10

DC#: 0309 2880 0002 9937 3038

So it begins, and so it shall end.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine will be a little aftershock type late, teaming up with another BOTL to hit with something special :wink:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Torpedo is in the water !!!!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

In transit.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Ditto.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, I may have shot a blank....I had it boxed up with a label created by shipping assistant and asked my wife to mail it since I'm a day sleeper. I asked her tonight how much they charged her and she said "Nothing...clerk said it was fine!" I hadn't paid any postage, just made the label. Guess it will come back to me, I hope!

This is what happens when I don't mail it myself!! UGH!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Coordinates entered 9405 5036 9930 0275 5196 02, missiles away.










Who knew the Smoky Dawn Front had a navy?


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I was thinking to myself earlier today that I had a real grasp on what was in store for Charlie a few days out. You guys have been planning in secret this time. I have NO IDEA what to expect.


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

phager said:


> Will there be anything left of his house?


This is going to be of biblical proportions! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Aircraft in area, target within range. 

(wow, I'm terrible at this)


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Mine are going out tomorrow!

Was out of town thiss week for work! 

Just a bit of after-shock for your azz.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

We going to see a few depth charges today?


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Should be, mines out for delivery! I foresee things getting real messy, real soon


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

I feel a disturbance in the force............>>Insert Imperial March here<<


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Missiles out for delivery...


----------

